# mikroskop-kamera fuer jmf



## shining (22. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Kamera fuer ein Mikroskop die ich per jmf ansprechen kann.
Kennt da einer von euch eine? Ich habe ein Budget bis ca. 500 eur. 
Ich habe bereits bei Ebay gesucht dort habe ich ab leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Eine Alternative zu JMF waere der Zugriff per TWAIN  mit 
1. der mms computing api ( mm's computing : java twain wrapper (windows) )
2. der morena api ( Morena )

hier habe ich das Problem das man auf viele Kameras nicht per TWAIN zugreifen kann oder die UI der TWAIN-Schnittstelle nicht abschalten kann(das muss unbedingt funktionieren um automatisch Bilder auf zu nehmen).

Im Moment benutze ich die Infinity 1-1c von Lumera und greife auf diese per TWAIN zu. Hier laesst sich aber die UI nicht abstellen und ich muss bei jeder Aufnahme per Hand auf den Capture Button klicken. Per Roboter Klasse kann man das zwar automatisch machen aber das ist ja auch keine wirkliche Loesung.

danke schon mal fuer eure Hilfe 

mfG

Shining


----------



## Quaxli (22. Jun 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob Dir das hilft:
Für Astronomie-Aufnahmen gibt es die Lösung eine normale Webcam auseinander zu bauen und dann den Sensor ans Teleskop ran zu frickeln. Guck' doch mal in entsprechenden Astronomie-Foren.


----------



## shining (22. Jun 2009)

thx 
was ich jetzt so auf die schnelle gefunden habe sieht schon sehr viel versprechend aus.
werde das Morgen mal ausprobieren.

hast du Erfahrung mit solchen Basteleien? Wenn ja: 
 - kannst du ein bestimmtes Kamera Modell empfehlen
 - und wo bekommt man gute Bauteile fuer sowas her.

Zwischem einem Mikroskop und einem Teleskop sollte ja vom Okular her kein grosser Unterschied sein.


----------



## Quaxli (22. Jun 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Ich hab' nur eine billige WebCam zuhause liegen, die ich mal testhalber an das Teleskop meiner Tochter anschließen will. 
Wie gesagt, such mal in einschlägigen Astronomie-Foren.


----------

